# Obama is a Murderer!



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 6, 2009)

He killed a fly and now PETA's angry at him and sent him a bug catcher.

Lol.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 6, 2009)

oldnews but still completely retarded.
Though I hope the next time Obam's bothered by a fly on-cam he'll whip out his fancy bug catcher and chase the insect around for a bit.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 6, 2009)

this should be in Insanity


----------



## xkze (Jul 6, 2009)

hahaha
oh peta


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 6, 2009)

*face palm*
Does peta ever do any good?


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

Lolwhut?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 7, 2009)

What are you guys talking about? The way he killed that fly was COMPLETELY inhuman. Even more proof that he is the Antichrist.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 7, 2009)

The fact that a product like the "Katcha Bug Humane Bug Catcher" even _exists_ is making me rapidly lose my faith in humanity. And want to kill a bunch of flies with a flyswatter.. or maybe a paintball gun. >>


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 7, 2009)

D= the poor fly!!


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 7, 2009)

normally i like green causes

but not when they're completely retarded like this


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 10, 2009)

Evoli said:


> The fact that a product like the "Katcha Bug Humane Bug Catcher" even _exists_ is making me rapidly lose my faith in humanity. And want to kill a bunch of flies with a flyswatter.. or maybe a paintball gun. >>


My siblings and I were blowing up gnats in the water with on-sale waterproof firecrackers :sunglasses:


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah, I saw a part from the fly killing on the Colbert Report. What a fun and unexpected little diversion from his speech. X33


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 10, 2009)

peta are such wankers oh dear god


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2009)

Obama's fly-killing ninja skills are awesome, go away PETA and make more naked lady anti-fur ads D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 12, 2009)

I want whatever they're giving presidents to give them such awesome reflexes. First Bush with his shoe-avoiding-skills, now Obama and his fly.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 16, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I want whatever they're giving presidents to give them such awesome reflexes. First Bush with his shoe-avoiding-skills, now Obama and his fly.


Next thing you know the next President will be fighting the war on his/her own with nothing but a can of hairspray and a lighter. And winning.


----------



## J.T. (Jul 17, 2009)

MACGYVER FOR 2012


----------



## nastypass (Jul 17, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Next thing you know the next President will be fighting the war on his/her own with nothing but a can of hairspray and a lighter. And winning.


Kovacs/Blake 2012


----------



## see ya (Jul 17, 2009)

Walker said:


> Kovacs/Blake 2012


This.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 18, 2009)

It was a freaking fly. Those things live for like a day or two and die anyway. Obama was merely putting the thing out of its miserable existance.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 18, 2009)

Walker said:


> Kovacs/Blake 2012


hey fuck off, Osterman/Dreiberg 2012 all the way.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 18, 2009)

well sorry if i don't want my president to be COMPLETELY DISINTERESTED IN HUMANITY


----------

